# Best 22mm RTA & RDTA



## Melis

Hi guys
I'm helping some friends move onto rebuildable tanks. They've got Vaporesso swag mods so unfortunately that limits the tank size to 22mm.

I would appreciate some recommendations on any good 22mm RTA or RDTA tanks that are available in South Africa.

Thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Not many commercial 22mm RTAs around these days, but here are a few that are excellent.

Wasp Nano RTA - 23mm but does fit on the Pico and Swag Mod

Wasp Nano RDTA - 22mm

Geekvape Ammit 22mm - You can still get these at The Vapery.

Dvarw MTL RTA - Highend End 22mm but such a flavour atty in restricted DL mode with the 2.5mm airflow insert.

To be honest your friends are better off investing in new Mods that will accommodate larger 24mm and up RTAs.

There is really good cheap mods these days like the *Vapor Storm Puma Baby 80w Mod *for R400.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## nicoh

savour 22mm tank is pretty good and cost also

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo

Affordable DL ? 
If so.... i paired a Wasp Nano RTA with my Swagg...and it works great. Flavour is very good and battery life is acceptable.. then again im use to 26650 battery mods so i would say with a 2.5mm build at 0.7 to 0.9 resistance build, your mate would be more than happy ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

The only pain in the bud is the 2mm tank... lots of filling. That is why my Swagg setup is not my daily runner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

Thank you for all the suggestions so far. I'm definitely going to look into all of them.

I would've also preferred to have them buy bigger mods to accommodate bigger tanks but unfortunately that's a lot of money to spend at the moment.

Does anyone have experience with the Wotofo Serpent RDTA? I myself have a Serpent 25 RTA and it's a lovely tank.

Thanks again for all the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Melis said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions so far. I'm definitely going to look into all of them.
> 
> I would've also preferred to have them buy bigger mods to accommodate bigger tanks but unfortunately that's a lot of money to spend at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Wotofo Serpent RDTA? I myself have a Serpent 25 RTA and it's a lovely tank.
> 
> Thanks again for all the feedback.



If you're looking for an RDTA - Vandyvape PYRO, the end. I have both the V1 and V2 and I'll never sell either. I've used so many RDTA and none come close to them as an overall package.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

Melis said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions so far. I'm definitely going to look into all of them.
> 
> I would've also preferred to have them buy bigger mods to accommodate bigger tanks but unfortunately that's a lot of money to spend at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Wotofo Serpent RDTA? I myself have a Serpent 25 RTA and it's a lovely tank.
> 
> Thanks again for all the feedback.


Serpent RDTA is a fantastic atty. Monstrous flavour, easy build, straightforward wicking, nice quality. Airflow is a nice restricted DL if slightly noisy. My driver for 2 years. Highly recommended. 22mm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Problem is finding any Serpent 22mm RTAs or RDTAs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Melis

CaliGuy said:


> Problem is finding any Serpent 22mm RTAs or RDTAs.


Yeah, it seems the good ones are harder to find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Melis

The_Ice said:


> Serpent RDTA is a fantastic atty. Monstrous flavour, easy build, straightforward wicking, nice quality. Airflow is a nice restricted DL if slightly noisy. My driver for 2 years. Highly recommended. 22mm


That's great to hear, thanks for the feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melis

ace_d_house_cat said:


> If you're looking for an RDTA - Vandyvape PYRO, the end. I have both the V1 and V2 and I'll never sell either. I've used so many RDTA and none come close to them as an overall package.


What diameter are the Pyro RDTAs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Melis said:


> What diameter are the Pyro RDTAs?


24mm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

Gringo said:


> 24mm...


Unfortunately that won't fit on the Vaporesso swag mod. It only takes 22mm tanks.

But I will keep it in my if I need another RDTA for myself.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Dvarw DL with steam tuners clear glass cap all day everyday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky

SM22 if you can find one
Merlin Mini MTL (100x than what it gets credit for, great flavour, super easy to build on and very versatile airflow options)
Wasp Nano RTA, but really really needs a drip tip option


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melis

Dooky said:


> SM22 if you can find one
> Merlin Mini MTL (100x than what it gets credit for, great flavour, super easy to build on and very versatile airflow options)
> Wasp Nano RTA, but really really needs a drip tip option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've forgotten about the Merlin mini. I'll check it out thanks.

I had a wasp nano RDA and sold it again after a week of use because I didn't like the close proximity of the coil to the mouthpiece. Is the RTA and RDTA better in terms of this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I've got an AMMIT 22 that I need to sell - if you're interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky

Melis said:


> I've forgotten about the Merlin mini. I'll check it out thanks.
> 
> I had a wasp nano RDA and sold it again after a week of use because I didn't like the close proximity of the coil to the mouthpiece. Is the RTA and RDTA better in terms of this?



Only every tried to RTA so can’t comment vs the RDTA. Most juices I vape are heavy on menthol/cooling agents and I just feel that the rta’s lack of a drip tip muted the menthol vs others. Another option would be a skyline clone, but I don’t like the way the drip tip and top cap are separate and filling is a bit of a pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Consider order from 3FVape or FastTech, they do still supply several 22mm RTA options far more brands and options than we have available in SA. 

Just do Standard Registers Mail delivery, it’s cheap and you should have your order within 30 days as things at SAPO are going a lot better these days so no more waiting 3 to 4 months. 

Or on bigger order pay the $30 to $40 DHL express option, get your order in 5 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Melis

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I've got an AMMIT 22 that I need to sell - if you're interested.


I've got two 22mm Ammits just lying around. Have tried them on the swag and they fit but wicking it is a bit advanced for beginner builders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

CaliGuy said:


> Consider order from 3FVape or FastTech, they do still supply several 22mm RTA options far more brands and options than we have available in SA.
> 
> Just do Standard Registers Mail delivery, it’s cheap and you should have your order within 30 days as things at SAPO are going a lot better these days so no more waiting 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Or on bigger order pay the $30 to $40 DHL express option, get your order in 5 days.


I'll definitely go have a look. Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

Dooky said:


> Only every tried to RTA so can’t comment vs the RDTA. Most juices I vape are heavy on menthol/cooling agents and I just feel that the rta’s lack of a drip tip muted the menthol vs others. Another option would be a skyline clone, but I don’t like the way the drip tip and top cap are separate and filling is a bit of a pain.


Thanks for the breakdown. I'll go look at the skyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Melis said:


> I've got two 22mm Ammits just lying around. Have tried them on the swag and they fit but wicking it is a bit advanced for beginner builders.


Wasp Nano RDTA if you can still find one for sale. Takes 2 minutes to wick and the flavour is superb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Melis

Vilaishima said:


> Wasp Nano RDTA if you can still find one for sale. Takes 2 minutes to wick and the flavour is superb.


How is the spitback from the Wasp RDTA?

I had the RDA and because the coil is so close to the moutpiece, the spitback was hectic and I burned myself a couple of times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Melis said:


> How is the spitback from the Wasp RDTA?
> 
> I had the RDA and because the coil is so close to the moutpiece, the spitback was hectic and I burned myself a couple of times.


You can lower the coil a bit and fit a 510 drip tip to it and you’ll sort out the spit back issue but still keep the awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Melis said:


> How is the spitback from the Wasp RDTA?
> 
> I had the RDA and because the coil is so close to the moutpiece, the spitback was hectic and I burned myself a couple of times.



It would be identical as the mouthpiece and build deck is identical. I am used to coiling and wicking it often as myself and my wife each use one on a daily basis so I have to admit spitback is no longer an issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

Vilaishima said:


> It would be identical as the mouthpiece and build deck is identical. I am used to coiling and wicking it often as myself and my wife each use one on a daily basis so I have to admit spitback is no longer an issue.


Thanks for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

Grand Guru said:


> You can lower the coil a bit and fit a 510 drip tip to it and you’ll sort out the spit back issue but still keep the awesome flavour.


That's a good fix to the problem, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Not the best pic. Need new cotton.
But this is my build in the Wasp Nano. Airflow hits the coil from the side.

No spit back






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Get a petri 22. Scarce as hens teeth but oh so worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

JurgensSt said:


> Not the best pic. Need new cotton.
> But this is my build in the Wasp Nano. Airflow hits the coil from the side.
> 
> No spit back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Thank you so much for sending the picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

shabbar said:


> Get a petri 22. Scarce as hens teeth but oh so worth it


Will look into it thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

